# Sea power



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

*SEA POWER*​ 









The power of the tide can be seen in this photograph. It shows people running for their lives from a powerful tidal wave which has crashed over a coastal/river wall (China 2000). If tidal power can be harnessed electricity can be produced in large quantities.
The Earth is covered mainly by water. The seas as we call them, have currents and tides that circulate round the world. This vast amount of moving water produces immense amounts of energy. Countries like Britain that are surrounded by powerful seas and oceans are ideally placed to convert the energy of tides, sea currents and waves to produce electrical energy. 
The main problem in harnessing sea power​


----------



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

*The proposed bristol channeltidal power scheme*

*THE PROPOSED BRISTOL CHANNEL *
*TIDAL POWER SCHEME*​

Tidal power is from the tidal action of the sea. As the sea flows towards the land and up an estuary more and more pressure builds up. If a barrage / dam is built across the estuary electrical power can be produced. The advantage of this type of ‘water power’ is that electrical power can be produced as the sea flows in and when the tide goes out.. 
There is much interest in the use of tidal energy especially the development of large scale tidal power schemes. The power is obtained through the flow of water when filling and emptying partially closed sea basins. A proposed scheme exists for the Bristol Channel (UK). As the tide runs into the 'low' basin it drives turbines and as the tide retreats, again turbines are turned - producing large amounts of electricity. Unfortunately this scheme has been 'shelved' due to cost and possible damage to the local ecology.


----------



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

*Sea Dams*

*SEA DAMS - THE RANCE TIDAL POWER SCHEME*​


An alternative way of using the tide to generate electricity is seen below. As the tide comes in, sea water is allowed to enter the dammed area behind the sea wall. This drives turbines that produce electricity. The sluice gates are then shut to hold the sea water behind the dam wall. When the tide goes out, the sea water from inside the dam wall is allowed to flow back out by reopening the sluice gates. As water flows through the slices, it drives the same turbines which produce electricity a second time.
One of the few tidal power systems in the world is to be found in the Rance Estuary in France. It was constructed in 1966 and works on the principle seen below.


----------



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

*Power from waves - 1*

*POWER FROM WAVES - 1*​
The power of the waves can be used to produce electricity. Most systems concentrate on creating electricity directly from the force of water. However, the system below shows how air pressure is used to drive turbines, producing electricity. This is called an ‘Oscillating Water Column’. As the wave enters the lower chamber, it forces air into the upper chamber and this causes the turbines to rotate.
The advantage of this type of system is that the propellers are out of the sea water which means they are not affected by the salty water.


----------



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

*Power from waves - 2*

*POWER FROM WAVES - 2*​


The PENDULUM device seen below is another electricity generating device that utilises the power of waves. As the wave hits the pendulum it is forced backwards and then returns to its original position until the next wave hits. This movement forces hydraulic ramps backwards and forwards which drive special turbines and produces electricity.


----------



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

*The salter duck*

*THE SALTER DUCK*​ 
Several devices have been designed to harness energy from the waves. The ‘Salter Duck’ is an example. The duck ‘bobs’ up and down on waves and a special turbine inside converts this movement into electricity. The Salter Duck is as large as a Double Decker bus. They are arranged in set patterns in the sea, to take advantage of wave formations. Salter ducks have been developed over two decades and as oil increases in price, this type of device is likely to be cost effective in the future.


----------



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

*Coastal defences and electricity generation*

COASTAL DEFENCES AND ELECTRICITY 
*GENERATION*


A Norwegian company has developed a potentially effective way of harnessing wave power. If you visit a coastal town, even on a relatively calm day, the waves can be seen hitting the coastal defence walls with great force. The idea is for the sea wall itself to be part of an electrical generating system. As the wave hits the sea wall, the sea water falls into mini reservoirs. The sea water then cascades down through turbine blades, generating electricity.


----------



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

*The electricity generating sea buoy*

*THE ELECTRICITY GENERATING SEA BUOY*​




A electricity generating buoy has been developed in the USA. As the buoy ‘bobs’ up and down in the sea a electricity generating system inside produces electricity. It is estimated that these system have low maintenance costs and a life time of at least twenty years. 
The amount of electricity generated depends on the size of the device and the power of the waves​


----------



## إبن جبير (16 مارس 2010)

شكراً لك يا مهندس (rici) بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً .


----------



## مشارك فقط (17 مارس 2010)

beautiful


----------

